# Shifa College of Medicine 2013 Admission



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

Assalam o Allaikum every one, i have been a new member on this group, i have queries regarding shifa medical college entry test. my HSSC 2 result has yet to come bt i think i will make it to 75%. i got 80% marks in matric. now waiting to apply in different medical colleges of rawalpindi and isb. A couple of days ago shifa college of medicine updated their website regarding 2013 admissions. the test would be on 29th september n will took place on 7 different cities of Pakistan and is conducted under supervision of NTS. there would also be -1 marking like that of UHS. I want to ask from u people that viewing my above mentioned academic performance, is there any chance for me to get into shifa. how many marks should i secure from 200 to get into shifa. as there would be tough competition for merely 90 seats. plz help me out i would be much obliged.


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

I also need the same information !! 
I huv 87% in matric 
i would score around 77% in fsc


----------



## nawal cheema (Jul 22, 2013)

Mohsin said:


> Assalam o Allaikum every one, i have been a new member on this group, i have queries regarding shifa medical college entry test. my HSSC 2 result has yet to come bt i think i will make it to 75%. i got 80% marks in matric. now waiting to apply in different medical colleges of rawalpindi and isb. A couple of days ago shifa college of medicine updated their website regarding 2013 admissions. the test would be on 29th september n will took place on 7 different cities of Pakistan and is conducted under supervision of NTS. there would also be -1 marking like that of UHS. I want to ask from u people that viewing my above mentioned academic performance, is there any chance for me to get into shifa. how many marks should i secure from 200 to get into shifa. as there would be tough competition for merely 90 seats. plz help me out i would be much obliged.


Assalam o allaikum can u please guide me about the application forms submission,last date,when I would be able to get online application form please


----------



## Tabinda Batool (Aug 22, 2013)

I scored 86% in matric. And 81% in fsc. How many marks should i score in Shifa entrance test. Also there are how many ques in test? 120 or 200??


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

There are 85 local seats and 15 international seats..i dont know what can be the closing merit this year..


----------

